
Google to Fix Location Data Leak in Google Home, Chromecast - electriclove
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/06/google-to-fix-location-data-leak-in-google-home-chromecast/
======
electriclove
"When Young first reached out to Google in May about his findings, the company
replied by closing his bug report with a “Status: Won’t Fix (Intended
Behavior)” message. But after being contacted by KrebsOnSecurity, Google
changed its tune, saying it planned to ship an update to address the privacy
leak in both devices. Currently, that update is slated to be released in mid-
July 2018."

